# Acceptance Rate less than 100%?



## R.Dub (Jul 17, 2018)

How could it be possible for a driver's Acceptance Rate to be less than 100% if they have accepted every ping that was sent their way?


----------



## jew4445 (May 3, 2018)

Probably missed one, could have had phone on vibrate and not realize it or the app glitched


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone have a high acceptance rate? I’m at 43%

The higher the acceptance. The less per hour you make, ive doubled my income sitting on between 40-50% acceptance


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On Lyft the AR is calculated using both acceptance and cancellations. So if you accepted 100% but cancelled some then your Lyft AR will be below 100%.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Classified said:


> Does anyone have a high acceptance rate? I'm at 43%
> 
> The higher the acceptance. The less per hour you make, ive doubled my income sitting on between 40-50% acceptance


I hit $200 today in 5 hours. $430 in 10 last week.

I ended my week last week with 76% and this week at 92%.

The acceptance rate can work for or against you. If you have a high driver rating, you take it all - Uber looks after you. If you're a piece of shit, gotta turn em down, Uber isn't going to give you their best riders and there's plenty of crap riders.

Funny thing is, if you're not a driver with a high rating or a high acceptance, you'll never know and skepticism of it only benefits those that do. Win win for me.

I used to give location advice to people but gave up when I saw how many morons wait at the Airport queue. If they're that dumb, better they leave the business to me.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I don't think it means much in my area. I get plenty of long trips to the airport with 5* pax. I turn down 3x more than I accept. I am also known to cancel a McDonalds food order because it is not ready when i get there and the drive thru looks like a long wait, when the restaurant is closed.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

R.Dub said:


> How could it be possible for a driver's Acceptance Rate to be less than 100% if they have accepted every ping that was sent their way?


Why are you accepting every ride sent your way? Just for the acceptance rate?

The more pool rides you accept, the more pool rides you receive and the less money you make. I quit accepting UberPool, only take riders with ratings 4.7 or above, and once Uber's system "analyzes" my habits, they *generally* only send me what I want.

Currently at 96% acceptance and 2% cancel. ZERO pool or pool express, and no pax less than 4.7 (but my rating is down to 4.92)


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I don't think it means much in my area. I get plenty of long trips to the airport with 5* pax. I turn down 3x more than I accept. I am also known to cancel a McDonalds food order because it is not ready when i get there and the drive thru looks like a long wait, when the restaurant is closed.


Not sure why you're making Eats runs when you qualify for X. No chance in hell Eats trips would beat out the runs I get for X - which is about 30 - 35 an hour gross right now. That's neither here nor there though, you're entitled to do what you like, it just doesn't push back, at all, on anything I said.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I hit $200 today in 5 hours. $430 in 10 last week.
> 
> I ended my week last week with 76% and this week at 92%.
> 
> ...


I am a high rated driver, so I get more requests than the lower rated drivers, for the reason I have a low acceptance rate, I get more choice/variety first pick of what trip I want to take. If I have 100% acceptance my income $20 an hour, and it's costing me more in fuel and running costs. by having less than 50% I'm up $40 per hour before Uber's take, and using less fuel,

First deciding factor is travel time to a rider, you need to evaluate where rider is, how far it will take to get to them, and will it be profitable,

If you end up taking every 7min away request, rather than 6mins away requests. ANd do 150 trips per week, that's 150mins(2.5hours) of driving for free, well costs you, if you only take 5min requests over 7min you have saved 5hours, imagine all those drivers who drive further than 7mins away, all that lost wasted income,

I to have tried giving advice to many drivers. Most are set in their ways,and have no idea, I agree I don't see the point in airport queue. Some days I've done 4 drop offs to the airport over an hour, and seen the same car waiting making nothing, and I've just made $60, other times I see 20cars in airport queue, I check incoming flights, zero, I check flightradar. No planes coming in, do these drivers actually think outside the square


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Classified said:


> I am a high rated driver, so I get more requests than the lower rated drivers, for the reason I have a low acceptance rate, I get more choice/variety first pick of what trip I want to take. If I have 100% acceptance my income $20 an hour, and it's costing me more in fuel and running costs. by having less than 50% I'm up $40 per hour before Uber's take, and using less fuel,
> 
> First deciding factor is travel time to a rider, you need to evaluate where rider is, how far it will take to get to them, and will it be profitable,
> 
> ...


Giving me advice is pointless, but it's nice of you to offer.

I've said this before and I'll say it again, never taking a longer ETA is a stupid rule to have. I've experimented with long ETA times quite a lot and noticed 3 things:

The AI often positions you for good return trips. There is little reason for the dispatching algorithm to take a high rated drive out of the pool and put them in a spot where they will get frustrated and log off. Getting a long ETA trip almost always results in the next trip being something good, even if the fare you travel to is, say a min fare. Looked at per hour, it still doesn't drop.

If you get a back to back trip, the ETA is towards your destination. That means, if I have 15 minutes left to my current trip destination, snd I get an 18 minute ETA, the average ETA after drop off is 3 minutes. I've had morons argue this with me before. I'm correct, I do it all the time and I get back to back $30 trips out of it all the time.

Lastly, long ETAs are rare. When I take a "long ETA" I do it because the area it's in will be somewhere that I can work with even If I get a minimum fare.

Take Olinda for example. I've gotten a 15 minute ETA to the top of the mountain before. I love the drive and it was a sweet day. Drove up there, music blazing and picked up two gorgeous human beings and then drove them 20 minutes down the hill, back to where I started. It put me in a fabulous mood. After dropping them off, I got a 7 minute ETA to Bronia, a 10 minute trip towards Belgrave, which took me to Croydon Hotel, 25 minutes there. Copped s couple small trips more and, Bam, Kilsyth to the Airport.

The above is a typical day for me. I don't wait more than 5 minutes for a trip. If I do, I relocate. The AI knows your habits. It knows what you're likely to do, likely to take, likely to give good or bad service on.

I say it again, always bet with the house. Uber is a statistics game, you'll make a lot more money if you run the numbers and follow the suggestions. You choose the time and place, Uber stacks your deck. If you pass on a trip, Uber knows you're not playing the game - you're leaving riders stranded. They won't do you a solid the next time they get a chance. Me? I want that AI to trust me, it makes me far more money than most as I average 30- 35 per hour right now. I'm not sure how you do your Maths but I calculate my hourly gross and then keep an eye on the fuel I use per shift. Those determine whether my strategy of time and location are good. ETAs have almost no affect on my numbers and I make demonstrably more money if I keep my acceptance over 80%.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Another thread where drivers are spewing bs like higher ratings and/or acceptance rates = more or better trips, as though they have that on some authority. How Uber's algorithms work is a giant mystery, and after 3 years of driving I can personally disprove every theory put forth on this forum.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

CTK said:


> Another thread where drivers are spewing bs





CTK said:


> I can personally disprove every theory put forth on this forum


Sharp post!
I swear people can convince themselves of anything!


----------



## R.Dub (Jul 17, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Why are you accepting every ride sent your way? Just for the acceptance rate?
> 
> The more pool rides you accept, the more pool rides you receive and the less money you make. I quit accepting UberPool, only take riders with ratings 4.7 or above, and once Uber's system "analyzes" my habits, they *generally* only send me what I want.


I accept every ride because I like to drive, and I like having pax in my car. If there are no pax in my car, I'm not making any coin. I have very limited times when I can drive. I want to get as many rides in during those times as possible. I don't have time to sit around being choosy about which rides I'll take. To me, they're all the same anyway.

A lot of it boils down to me being a suburban driver. I drive almost strictly out in the far west suburbs of Chicago. I avoid driving into the city proper if at all possible. Being a suburban driver, the number/frequency of requests I receive are significantly reduced. If I want to drive and make any money, I need to take whatever rides come my way. If I drove exclusively in the city, it would be a different story. In the city, there are usually so many requests that drivers can afford to be choosy. They can reject Pool rides or long ETA rides knowing that another request will probably come in shortly thereafter.

Also, I don't get paid enough of a difference between X vs. Pool for it to be worth my while to reject Pool rides. The only difference is Pool rides pay 4 cents less per minute than X. That's it! Everything else is the same: base fare, per mile, tolls, etc.



Fozzie said:


> Currently at 96% acceptance and 2% cancel. ZERO pool or pool express, and no pax less than 4.7 (but my rating is down to 4.92)


Also, in the Chicago market, we cannot see pax rating. So, we cannot reject/accept riders based on that.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

CTK said:


> Another thread where drivers are spewing bs like higher ratings and/or acceptance rates = more or better trips, as though they have that on some authority. How Uber's algorithms work is a giant mystery, and after 3 years of driving I can personally disprove every theory put forth on this forum.


If you're referring to me as one, you're not listening to what I've said.

I have said that there is no way to test these theory concepts from a driver position, but you can run some experiments and get some measure of statistical data. You can also prove a few things, like the fact that ETA times are calculated, on back to back trips, from the point accepted and not from the drop off points, as some have erroneously suggested before.

There are a few things that I've actively tested and become convinced of:

Longer ETA trips are, more often than not, good trips.

I never seem to get more than 2 poor trips in a row.

As my rating has gone up, I get higher rated riders.

I ask the good riders if they've had sny bad experiences with Uber, virtually none of them have or have had very few.

If I pass on trips, these occurrences seem far more random, ie. I see more strings of poor rides in a row or more low rated riders pop up and surges I'm offered seem lower.

Lastly, if you look at the new surge system, it seems built off of the idea that adherence to Uber's diaspatching algorithm will be rewarded. It's ridiculous to think that the Algorithm is all of a sudden more robust. Besides, we see evidence of it in the factors that I described above.

As I've said before, the entire story isn't avavailable, but you only benefit from testing the concept of having a high rating for yourself. If you're a low life jerk to your riders though, I guess you'll just have to remain a skeptic.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

i take all calls, always 100% rate, but i only work 4 hours a day


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

Classified said:


> Does anyone have a high acceptance rate? I'm at 43%
> 
> The higher the acceptance. The less per hour you make, ive doubled my income sitting on between 40-50% acceptance


That is insane, I would be seriously worried about deactivation at that point.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Alex Driver said:


> That is insane, I would be seriously worried about deactivation at that point.


Psst...you cannot be deactivated by Uber/Lyft for a low acceptance rate....court cases cleared that up.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

I try to sit around 75 - 85. Mine dropped to 65% the Sunday before last. I found myself waiting around a very long time between pings during some of the weekdays. The recent busier weekend was very good and didn't seem to be affected by the low acceptance rate.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Psst...you cannot be deactivated by Uber/Lyft for a low acceptance rate....court cases cleared that up.


Not "officially" deactivated.


----------



## SCITAL (Aug 12, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I hit $200 today in 5 hours. $430 in 10 last week. I ended my week last week with 76% and this week at 92%. The acceptance rate can work for or against you. If you have a high driver rating, you take it all - Uber looks after you. If you're a piece of shit, gotta turn em down, Uber isn't going to give you their best riders and there's plenty of crap riders. Funny thing is, if you're not a driver with a high rating or a high acceptance, you'll never know and skepticism of it only benefits those that do. Win win for me. I used to give location advice to people but gave up when I saw how many morons wait at the Airport queue. If they're that dumb, better they leave the business to me.


 Imagine this still being true years later


----------

